
All Bitcoin debit cards sorted by status, a crowd-sourced list - headnshoulders
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DRbTeMCzb4UeXI0YlAzBxMc2u2i0cN_17Ql6eMngK6E/edit#gid=0
======
headnshoulders
Ever since the WaveCrest stopped servicing crypto-related companies, the
providers were struggling to find working solutions - this list has all the
working options with their parameters. Leave a comment to update info or
request new entries.

Expanded version @ [https://coinvigilance.com/bitcoin-debit-cards-prepaid-
visa-a...](https://coinvigilance.com/bitcoin-debit-cards-prepaid-visa-and-
mastercard-comparison/)

